# Replacement thunderbolt has rev s-off?



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed this when i attempted to root a replacement. How do I go about rooting now though? could I just flash a rooted cm7 rom by changing it's name to PG05IMG.zip and going into the bootloader? Becuase I tried this and it didn't recognize the image might try it again though.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait so you got a replacement and it already has revolutionary s-off?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Wait so you got a replacement and it already has revolutionary s-off?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yea and i don't think there is anyway to root in a situation like this right?


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

S-off = root. You got a pre-rooted replacement. Just download Rom manager. Flash cwm and commence the flashing of roms

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> I noticed this when i attempted to root a replacement. How do I go about rooting now though? could I just flash a rooted cm7 rom by changing it's name to PG05IMG.zip and going into the bootloader? Becuase I tried this and it didn't recognize the image might try it again though.


 do not try to flash a rom by naming it the pg05img.zip. you will brick your phone. That is only used when doing a complete ruu or radio file.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

kobowm said:


> S-off = root. You got a pre-rooted replacement. Just download Rom manager. Flash cwm and commence the flashing of roms
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


When i downloaded rom manager it said that it couldn't find root and that is when i gave up. So you are saying I can still flash the cwm recovery and just use that to flash a rooted rom instead of trying to root the current stock rom?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

yea that didn't work it said an error occurred while attempting to run a privileged command (flashing cwm recovery)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

unlocked boot loader is not the same as having root. you need to still install su and superuser.apk


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Start over. Do you have s-off? Boot into the bootloader, it says up top.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> bump


you bump this one minute after I reply with what your issue is?


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe you can install Team Win Recovery throught hboot, then flash any Rom you want. 
http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/10

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

kobowm said:


> S-off = root. You got a pre-rooted replacement. Just download Rom manager. Flash cwm and commence the flashing of roms
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


S-off is just simply unlocked bootloader not root.

Need to Install CWM through bootloader : -- http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1179386
**or any other recovery will do

Than download SU and flash thourgh recovery :-- http://androidsu.com/superuser/
** use Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip

now you should have su when you reboot into phone rom. Install a root required app like rom manager to check.

_*Or *_

_*you can skip step 2 and just flash a custom rom and get rid of stock completely.*_


----------

